# First service, a few recalls/campaigns



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Just got ours serviced today at ~8K. Not so concerned with oil going to 10K but your tires need rotation before then so I just picked ~7.5K and went over a bit. Oil change/tire rotation with Castrol 5W40 at the dealer was $118...I think that's fine for a 1/2 times a year. I also only was down a little on the dip-stick...just below the 1/2 way mark on the dip stick which is probably a 1/2 qt. Here are the recalls/service campaigns that they performed. My build date is 11/2017.

23X1 campaign ECM software update.

69V7 recall "Atlas Quality Package" which updated airbag control module, updated instrument cluster coding, updated climatic control module software.

69X1 recall seat belt - no issues as we don't have child seats anymore, they left a photo copy of the manual supplement in car...already had it from VW.

01C7 recall vehicle emissions control label - had to order a sticker...probalby goes under hood is my guess. Will pick up when it comes in.

I lost a few of my OBDEleven mods due to 69V7 namely the gauge sweep, blower speed on the AC in auto, and the gallons to fill up on the dash...added back when I got home. I already had the compass activated but that is added with this one.

Nobody cried about my K&N sticker or OBDEleven mods...

I had a few warranty type things but decided to wait b/c it was Friday and didn't want to leave it over the weekend...next time I'll ask about:

Intermittent scrunching noise from f. end at low speeds when suspension moves - strut boots? Strut bearings/mounts? Doesn't happen often.
Parking sensors going off somewhat randomly at low speeds, vehicle stopping trying to exit driveway forwards/backwards. Too sensitive!
Noise in third gear after a near-stop while accelerating - torque converter?
R. wiper is noisy/skips badly in rain. Figured they may cover it.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Have the same scrunching noise. Been in twice to fix, one on each side, and they claim strut boot but still makes noise. Not sure if it moved out of place again or it’s just something else.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Did the dealer specifically mention what changes are in 69V7?

I am most interested in the changes to the Climatronic module.



KarstGeo said:


> Just got ours serviced today at ~8K. Not so concerned with oil going to 10K but your tires need rotation before then so I just picked ~7.5K and went over a bit. Oil change/tire rotation with Castrol 5W40 at the dealer was $118...I think that's fine for a 1/2 times a year. I also only was down a little on the dip-stick...just below the 1/2 way mark on the dip stick which is probably a 1/2 qt. Here are the recalls/service campaigns that they performed. My build date is 11/2017.
> 
> 23X1 campaign ECM software update.
> 
> ...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Rafale said:


> Did the dealer specifically mention what changes are in 69V7?
> 
> I am most interested in the changes to the Climatronic module.


No specifics - I can email the service advisor and check. Someone else says it was to change the min. fan setting to stop the auto start/stop control but I see no difference.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

hmm I have your 3 outstanding issues too, although it's not rained enough for me to know yet about the rear wiper. I think I've used it maybe 3 times, lol.

I do wish you could tune the sensor sensitivity. It must know roughly how many inches on each level of beep. Love it to be a voice that said 36", 24" 12" and then 10,9,8.... STOP YOU IDIOT!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> .....R. wiper is noisy/skips badly in rain......


Just like every other vehicle, the OWNER is responsible for cleaning the rear window glass and wiper blade. Do you expect VW to clean your floor mats for you.......?


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Just had 69V7 and 01C7 performed, no noticeable changes observed.

Looks like instrument cluster update did not apply to my car since I have the digital cockpit

SA and technician could not provide a change log to the updates, just about every other manufacturer releases one when releasing new firmwares, very frustrating that VW does not


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, the HVAC reprogram did change the way the auto start/stop works. I have the fan speed in auto mod done through OBDEleven so I can see the fan speed. At a stop, it appears if the fan is over 3 it all not cut off. I also noted that it would be be 3-4 and cut off and when it did, the fan speed dropped to 2; upon start up, it would jump to 4 or more. Interesting.


----------

